# Tips to reduce trailering stress?



## Robi&Misty (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not sure about the dividing of the trailer but for the bad experiences and trailering issues you should practice getting her in and out of the trailer and not showing up any place new, so get her ready like you would to go an actually place, tie her up and everything, close the door, and then take her out reward her and put her out to pasture or in her stall! Best of luck


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd go ahead and if you can't borrow that style then rent for a weekend or even a day that you can go out multiple times to load, unload, reload, take short trips.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum...

So, some questions for you...
Do you own a truck heavy enough and in really good condition with proper equipment in place to tow the trailer and make this long a trek?
Have you ever driven a loaded horse trailer for more than a 1/2 - 1 hour?
Have you ever driven a trailer with a horse on-board who may be having a meltdown?
Has your horse ever been confined in a small stall or small box? Now add movement and vibration to that process?
How fast are you with a needle if sedation is needed?
So once you drive all that distance what and how do you return said trailer to its originating location?

So, many unknowns you face except _the known_ is so far the animal has not had good experiences being on a trailer would honestly make me leery of doing this if not really experienced behind the wheel and me owning said trailer.
Have you thought about it might be safer for the horse, less traumatizing and indeed faster and about the same cost to have her shipped by one of the large shipping companies of equines...
Your points of origin/destination are not far off from major ship routes...
On a large rig she would have air-ride suspension, grooms in attendance who are trained professionals to handle any and all situations arising...door to door you have her put on and if you are not at the destination, another their who will take her, check her over and settle her in her new home while your absent...
It might not be as expensive as you think, allowing you to make the journey in mental peace as you will also be needing to move you at the same time..
Also recognize as these companies do this, deal with this all the time they know what and how to handle the frightened, uncooperative easily...you hand them the lead and on the animal goes...no ship van have I ever stepped on handling a horse...the company handles the animal and securing, you stand by the door to hand in any last minute things or retrieve them from them. The animal does not take cues of your unease to act upon...this is everyday ho-hum to the workers..they care about the animals in their charge but are professionals and handle million dollar animals commonly so ....ho-hum are most of our beloved pets.

You are referring to about a 8 hour haul at 60mph, several stops for fuel/gas, needed bathroom/food break and to rest the horse as you commented on...approximately 350 miles via I-70 is what google stated.
Something to think about and look at cost structure of...the timing of the ship too.
🐴...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I had my two stallions shipped from Texas to Oregon by Equine Express, a highly recommended company. Their semi trucks are actually rolling barns with box stalls (and tie stalls too for shorter journeys). They are experienced professionals and have cameras and watch the horses. They monitor how much they drink and give electrolytes if they need to drink more. I highly recommend Equine Express. There are shipping companies that are less reputable.


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

I would consider renting a horse trailer for a day or maybe seeing if a friend would let you practice with their trailer before you go. I would just take her in and out over and over again until she is 100% relaxed and basically falling asleep in the trailer. Once she is completely relaxed getting on and off the trailer, I'd drive her down the road maybe 10 minutes then let her stop and relax. Then do that over and over until it's no big deal again. You just want to get her relaxed so it's no big deal anytime she has to go anywhere!


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a horse that I saw my very experienced trainer loading in a rough way. This was not the approach and retreat techniques I have seen. Recently I found a training advice site, links below. There are two types of trailer resistant behaviors, the nervous horse and the stubborn horse. Mine was definitely the stubborn type since he has loaded calmly into many kinds of trailers and ridden in trailers across the US.






Horse Trailers: Loading The Nervous Horse


Learn the best ways to introduce nervous horses to horse trailers.



www.alphahorse.com









Horse Trailers: Loading the Nervous Horse


Learn the best ways to introduce nervous horses to horse trailers.



www.alphahorse.com










Horse Trailers: Loading The Stubborn Horse


Learn the best ways to convince stubborn horses to load onto the horse trailer.



www.alphahorse.com









Horse Trailers: Loading The Stubborn Horse


Learn the best ways to convince stubborn horses to load onto the horse trailer.



www.alphahorse.com


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

Hmmm... this gives me a little pause based on your description of the situation. A horse that travels rough can really cause some problems for you and the horse, and such an event is even more likely to happen to a novice hauler and nervous horse. Short of repeating the concerns that @horselovinguy brought up (read that post carefully and consciously), I'd seriously look into having the horse moved professionally. The cost could very well be a savings if you have any kind of injury or emergency while moving the horse yourself. Things can turn dangerous in an instant for even the most experienced hauler. Not being able to practice in a trailer until the actual move date is what really pushes me to recommend a professional hauler. 

Please know that this recommendation doesn't come from a perspective that doesn't think you would be up to the task with time and training, but from a concern for safety for both the horse and you given the givens.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, firstly, kudos for considering this well in advance! It's amazing the amount of people who ask what training prep should they do, because they've got to transport the horse the day after next...

You asked what prep without a trailer you can do - First & foremost, make sure she leads & drives really well. Ensure she understands, without fear & reactivity, how to be 'driven' - as in, what a whip or rope swung behind her mean, so you can use it if need be to 'push' her. BUT keep in mind if the horse is afraid, you DON'T want to try to push her, as that will make it worse!

Do you have stables? Practice leading her in & backing her out of there. Put up a divider, so there's only the width of the doorway & practice leading - or driving her in & backing her out. Do you have any obstacles, such as (strong enough) timber pallets, bridges etc to lead her over? Step up on things & back off, etc.

But ditto to others, I'd make a point of hiring or borrowing a trailer, for at least a few times before the trip. First time I'd ensure I had the whole weekend, esp given the previously bad experience might take a while to get her on _without fuss_. That way, you can not feel pressured & take it easy - because best not to put too much pressure on her to cause fear, and if she is afraid, IMHO best not to put ANY more pressure on her. And work in easy, 5 minute 'sessions' - of which you should be able to manage a heap over a whole 2 days. Then hire the trailer a couple more times for subsequent 'brush up' lessons.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I keep reading all the good advice given about the trailer training..._it could work.
Some things just need said, cause they need said..._
Truck or tow vehicle you are using needs connected to whatever trailer you practice with everytime you practice load/unload so stability and non-moving is what she feels when she finally steps up and on...

However, no one has referred to taking the animal for rides in the trailer.
It _isn't_ just about loading and unloading, the animal standing quietly inside...which are necessities.
It _is_ also about the animal remaining quiet, cool and composed as that thing she stands in starts to vibrate, move and now be unsteady under her feet...
Remember...this is _not_ a 10 minute ride down the road but a 6 hour haul, probably more when doing interstate highway speeds a internet program gave 5 hours 15 minutes - 5 hours 30 minutes of travel...you're going to be very lucky if it is 6 hours and that is not much rest time of a 1/2 hour per stop..._and_ optimum traveling conditions the entire trip.
It goes without saying once she is in the trailer she not get out or off the trailer till destination is reached...just let your mind wander to horrors and yup, do not take the animal off anyplace unless dire emergency cause you have a total unknown on your hands. 
I never unload my seasoned point and go loading horse except destination point for that same reason, it isn't just aimed at you.
Be prepared, and prepare the horse best you can, but till you start acclimating her to being actually hauled and see how she is coming off the trailer at rides end...you have total unknowns facing you.
If you need to do a 6 hour haul, the animal should be out "practicing" driven around on the interstate and faster moving roads as road conditions felt are different at high speed for a minimum of 1 hour or more at least...that would give you a better evaluation point for the horse and you at the wheel or whoever is to drive needs to with a loaded trailer in weather conditions you might face when your travel time arrives.
Best of luck.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, as per HLG's advice, once you get her loading & unloading calmly, locking her in calmly, then get her used to the car starting & actually going places. I'd start very small, like a trip down a long drive or just around the corner. Remember, stress/fear builds, gets worse over time, so shorter the better, try not to cause great fear, until she is good with that.


----------



## Delaneyjz (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for all of the great advice everyone! 
I feel like my horse would get pretty overwhelmed with commercial hauling. I've known her since she was a day old so I pretty much know the ins and outs of her personality and she's very timid and sometimes gets overwhelmed around other horses, especially in high stress situations. I also feel a lot better handling her myself with things like loading and settling her in so I'm kind of wary of the idea of just handing the lead rope to someone else but that might just be my separation anxiety talking. She gets stressed and pretty crazy eyed with people she doesn't know in situations she isn't totally familiar with so it makes me very nervous. But it is for sure definitely something to think about! Just a hard pill to swallow! I will do more research on it and consider the possibility. Especially because they have so much experience and they know how to deal with breakdowns while on the road. So just because I have some qualms about commercial hauling, that doesn't mean it's off the table!
I have family with a trailer that I don't talk to due to personal reasons, but I am planning to try and see if they would be willing to let me borrow their trailer for a while because she really does need hauling experience before we haul that far. If they say no then I will look into renting a trailer a good amount of times before we leave. And, even if I do go the commercial hauling route in the end, she needs to get some experience beforehand. I feel horrible thinking about just all of the sudden hauling her so far but all of this has been super daunting without direct access to a trailer. Lazy excuse, I know! I'm glad I posted on here to get some opinions because while I'm still kind of overwhelmed, especially with all the new possibilities and ideas opened up, I feel better knowing others input and advice. I will be trying my hardest to get a hold of a trailer before we have to move and starting to slowly integrate it into her training. We have a while yet and this all depends if I really do end up transferring schools!
We've been working on a lot of ground work techniques and a load of desensitizing that I am hoping helps her gain some more confidence when it comes to stressful situations like trailering. We've also been working with going into and backing out of dark stalls so hopefully that helps out a bit too. Putting a divider in the stall is a great idea! I'm sure I could set up some obstacles for her this summer as well to practice various things (like picking up her clumsy feet!). Hopefully her food motivation can help me out a bit too! 
Also, it should be noted, because I am a novice hauler, when I end up borrowing or renting a trailer, whenever we get on the road with her loaded *I will not be the one driving!* I have a few experienced friends and family that I can ask to help me. I understand the dangers of me trailering a horse when I have little experience pulling unloaded trailers and none pulling loaded ones and I refuse to be irresponsible by insisting that I can do it.
Y'all gave me a lot to think about! Thanks again! And of course, more advice is welcome!


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

I also have a horse similar to yours. Just turned 4 and only trailered once when I bought him at 6 months old. The person tied him in a stock trailer and he came loose 3 times, the third time the driver left him loose. He did ok on the 1 hour trip on both back roads and the highway. It was an open stock trailer with no top. Very bad idea, however it was my only option at the time. Foal had not been weened, very bad situation, however the person doing the hauling knew how to handle the horse. I offered to ride in the trailer (illegal) to calm the horse if needed. The person doing the hauling said no, and I am sure knew my nervousness would have made the horse more stressed. Horses really can sense your stress level and react on it. In any case, now when the horse hears the rattling of any kind of trailer going down the road, he becomes stressed. He is getting better in time. My plan is to obtain a trailer and set it in his pasture, open it and feed him in it until he is ok with it. Then start doing short trips. The other thing to think about is the condition of your truck and trailer. How are the tires? Dry rotted? Over 5 years old? Flat spots? What will you do if you have any kind of break down or flat tire. Very dangerous now days to have to stop along side an interstate highway with the speeds and amount of traffic on the roads today. What happens if you would need to unload the horse on an interstate highway after a major break down of truck or trail


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

You get off the highway to someplace where it is safe to fix the tire. Use this kind of trailer jack. No horse unloading needed.








Amazon.com: Trailer Aid Camco Tandem Tire Changing Ramp with 4.5-Inch Lift, Yellow (21000) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Trailer Aid Camco Tandem Tire Changing Ramp with 4.5-Inch Lift, Yellow (21000) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------

